# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  इंटरनेट से कमाई

## mahaanindia

दोस्तो मैने इस फ़ोरम पर कोई भी ऐसा पोस्ट नही देखा जो इंटरनेट से कमाई के विषय मे जानकारी देता हो ? तो मैने सोचा मै ही ऐसा एक पोस्ट बना देता हूँ । कृपया इंटरनेट से कमाई के विषय मे अपना ज्ञान यहाँ बाँटे जिससे अन्य भी कमाई कर सकें । कृपया सही एवं स्वयं द्वारा परखी जानकारी ही देवें । क्योंकि इंटरनेट बहकावों की कमी नहीं है ।

१. सबसे पहले जो मैने जाँची हुई है वो है यह साइट । इस साइट से आप मुफ़्त मे मोबाइल रिचार्ज करवा सकते है बिलकुल ऑनलाइन दुकान की तरह वो भी मुफ़्त । पर कुछ मेहनत के बाद । पर सच मे सेवा बिलकुल सरल और सुविधाजनक है । ज्यादा जानकारी मेरी अन्य पोस्ट पर है ।

इसी तरह की सच्ची सेवाओं के बारें में और जानकारी देवें । 
कृपया किसी को के google adsense बारे मे संपूर्ण जानकारी हो तो यहाँ शेयर करें ? यह कैसे काम करता है और कमाई कैसे होती है ?

----------


## Rajeev

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11377

----------


## rajsun

महान भाई ,नमस्कार ,
और सूत्र की बहुत बहुत बधाई ,क्या आप मुझे PM करके डिटेल में बता सकते है क्या की इस साईट पर जाकर क्या करना है और कैसे करना है ,

----------


## mahaanindia

दोस्तो मैं अभी एक अन्य साइट पैसा-लाइव पर कार्य कर रहा हूँ । जिसकी जानकारी मुझे इस फ़ोरम से ही मिली । नेट पर इस साइट का फ़ीड्बैक तो बहुत खराब मिला कि पुरी मेहनत के बाद भी यह पैसा नही देती है । पर साइट पिछले तीन सालों से चल रही है तो सोचा थोडा टाइम इस पर भी वेस्ट करके देखें । हो सकता है पैसे मिल ही जायें । देखते है ? किसी को इस साइट का कोई हैक मिला क्या तो मुझे  करें । 
  वैसे किसी साइट की पूरी हिस्ट्री जाननी हो तो who.is पर जाकर देख सकते है ।

                           दोस्तो किसी को शेयर मार्केट के बारे मे कुछ ज्ञान हो तो बताये । क्या किया जाये कि इंट्रा-डे में कल के बारे मे पता चल जाए और रोज कमाई हो । कोई तो गणित का मास्टर जुगाड लगाओं ?

----------


## umabua

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post501169
फोरम नियम संख्या १ की धारा c (i) के अंतर्गत इस विषय में सूत्र ग्राह्य नहीं हैं. कृपया जो भी वार्तालाप हो उसे व्यक्तिगत संदेशों के माध्यम से संपन्न करें.   सूत्रधार से अनुग्रह है कि कृपया  इस सूत्र में नवीन प्रविष्टियाँ ना करें. धन्यवाद.

----------


## indoree

> दोस्तो मैने इस फ़ोरम पर कोई भी ऐसा पोस्ट नही देखा जो इंटरनेट से कमाई के विषय मे जानकारी देता हो ? तो मैने सोचा मै ही ऐसा एक पोस्ट बना देता हूँ । कृपया इंटरनेट से कमाई के विषय मे अपना ज्ञान यहाँ बाँटे जिससे अन्य भी कमाई कर सकें । कृपया सही एवं स्वयं द्वारा परखी जानकारी ही देवें । क्योंकि इंटरनेट बहकावों की कमी नहीं है ।
> 
> १. सबसे पहले जो मैने जाँची हुई है वो है यह साइट । इस साइट से आप मुफ़्त मे मोबाइल रिचार्ज करवा सकते है बिलकुल ऑनलाइन दुकान की तरह वो भी मुफ़्त । पर कुछ मेहनत के बाद । पर सच मे सेवा बिलकुल सरल और सुविधाजनक है । ज्यादा जानकारी मेरी अन्य पोस्ट पर है ।
> 
> इसी तरह की सच्ची सेवाओं के बारें में और जानकारी देवें । 
> कृपया किसी को के google adsense बारे मे संपूर्ण जानकारी हो तो यहाँ शेयर करें ? यह कैसे काम करता है और कमाई कैसे होती है ?





> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post501169
> फोरम नियम संख्या १ की धारा c (i) के अंतर्गत इस विषय में सूत्र ग्राह्य नहीं हैं. कृपया जो भी वार्तालाप हो उसे व्यक्तिगत संदेशों के माध्यम से संपन्न करें.   सूत्रधार से अनुग्रह है कि कृपया  इस सूत्र में नवीन प्रविष्टियाँ ना करें. धन्यवाद.


मित्र बुआ जी का सन्देश पढ़ लिया अपने इसलिए इस विषय पर सूत्र का निर्माण नहीं किया है एक बार कोशिस की थी वो पूरी पोस्ट ही डिलीट हो गयी थी मेरी ... *राज इंदोरी*

----------

